# No way to reach the bees! What to do?



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a cut-out that is in such a twisted location that I can't reach them. By reaching as far as my arm will reach, I can take a photo with my phone of the bees behind 2 X 4's more than two feet further away. To get them, I would have to remove the shingles/roof or cut open a brick wall, neither of which the homeowner is willing to do. This would cost thousands to repair and it would never look right after that.
A trap-out is not possible because of the location and time constraints.
What to do?
While I do NOT advocate killing bees, I see no other way to solve this for the homeowner. Is there a way to dispose of these bees so that other bees can come rob the honey out without carrying poison back to other hives?
Please don't chew on me about killing bees. In 9 years of beekeeping, I have only disposed of 2 nests when there were emergency situations. I don't want to be known as a beekeeper who is willing to kill bees, but this is one that I can't solve.
If you have a solution, let me know.
Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

bee vac?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

bee vac for the bulk of them and shop vac for the comb? Black water pipe heated and cooled will take a set for any strange shape needed.

Plug the pipe with comb remove a section, and repeat?

Or are you facing a narrow gap at the 2x4 as well?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Shingles are A LOT cheaper than an exterminator.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some Bee Quick on a rag shoved back behind the bees may drive them out.


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

I appreciate the responses but none except possibly Michael's suggestion of Bee Quick will work. Here is a photo of what I took with my camera AROUND A CORNER with my arm stretched out as far as I could reach. Again, they were still two feet away behind 2 X 4's.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif
Thanks for the suggestions. Any other ideas?
Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

"This would cost thousands to repair and it would never look right after that."

Maybe I still do not have a clear picture of the set up, but I have to lean towards Mr. Beeman. It would have to be very old shingles or wood shingles to cost thousands or not look right.

You are reaching in sideways and then it is a 90 degree turn and up 2 ft to the bees? The bees in the doubled up 2x6 rafters showing comb, or also in the vertical 2 x 4 opening?

Does not look to be a large hive, what is the price of a local 5 frame nuc this time of year?


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

"You are reaching in sideways and then it is a 90 degree turn and up 2 ft to the bees?"

That's a pretty good description!!!

"The bees in the doubled up 2x6 rafters showing comb, or also in the vertical 2 x 4 opening?"

Behind the two 2 X 4's that are up two feet and around a corner and then another 2 feet away.


"Does not look to be a large hive, what is the price of a local 5 frame nuc this time of year?"

The price of a nuc is not relevant. I charge to remove bees and want to honor what I said I would do. It's also a matter of pride in being to deliver (a removal). Also, it's a matter of needing to remove the bees.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

fuzzybeekeeper said:


> The price of a nuc is not relevant. I charge to remove bees and want to honor what I said I would do. It's also a matter of pride in being to deliver (a removal). Also, it's a matter of needing to remove the bees.
> Fuzzybeekeeper


Good answer. Good intent. Does that match the possible? Takes a better man (or woman) than I.

Without a cut, looks pretty limited. That is on the owner, not a reflection on you.
Photo of roof?

You can catch the flyers, close it up for a month and hope the brood is all dead before opening it back up for robbing, but most likely the queen and enough staff will stay to rebuild. Flyers are not really a huge percent of the hive.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

What kind of ceiling is below it? Seems like the best thing to do may be to cut up through the ceiling and clean them out?


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

jwcarlson said:


> What kind of ceiling is below it? Seems like the best thing to do may be to cut up through the ceiling and clean them out?


This ^^^^

Go through the wall or ceiling on the inside to get to them. 

When I have to go through the roof, I start at the fascia, remove as much as I can reach, then cut back the edge of the roof were I have already removed the comb then remove more comb. Repeating the process till done. If your careful taking off the shingles you can reuse them generally.

Good luck, let us know how you tackle it. 

Don


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, Photos; inside, outside, roof. It is a construction question more than a bee question.
If a trip is required, will owner e-mail to you to post?


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

fuzzybeekeeper said:


> To get them, I would have to remove the shingles/roof or cut open a brick wall, neither of which the homeowner is willing to do. This would cost thousands to repair and it would never look right after that.
> Fuzzybeekeeper


Is there access from within the structure? It looks like you listed the options from outside the structure, but no options from within...


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

While the configuration of the structure is a hinderence, it sounds like the biggest obstacle is "...neither of which the homeowner is willing to do."

If the homeowner is not willing to allow some cutting, then perhaps it's time to move on. At some point, the labor you are going to put into this just seems to make the job not worth doing, unless he is willing to pay you a boatload of cash to do a very complicated removal and fabricate job specific tools.

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------

